# Beta Testers Wanted for New Streamdeck Icon Set for Cubase



## Reid Rosefelt (May 20, 2021)

I have icon sets for Photoshop and Premiere Pro from Sideshow FX. They come with icons for both regular and XL Stream Decks. Following their instructions, you can be fully set up with many pages of icons in a few minutes. Of course, I move some buttons around to match my workflow, but they don't just sell a set of icons for you to paste in--they give you a complex setup that is ready to go. 

I've been hoping that they would do a Cubase set and finally they are.

Anyway, they are looking for a few beta testers now. I'm not available to do it right now, but if you have an XL, use Windows 10, and some time and interest, you can apply here:



https://www.sideshowfx.net/beta-tester-cubase?ss_source=sscampaigns&ss_campaign_id=60a66b3d738d167253afff65&ss_email_id=60a67bab33d09d5f890b0df0&ss_campaign_name=Davinci+and+Cubase+Beta+Testers+Needed&ss_campaign_sent_date=2021-05-20T15%3A09%3A34Z


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 20, 2021)

As I use a Mac, I'm not eligible - but I'd be very interested in getting this on release......

I've just bought a terrific Cubase/Nuendo Keyboard from Amazon too - it was a bargain....


----------

